# my new scape



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

Hello Here is my new layout its been setup last month tell me what u think.


----------



## derekp (Nov 5, 2008)

Very nice. I would look awesome if you had a ground cover plant covering all that sand.


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks

This is a work in progress for the forground i order hc and dwarf hairgrass.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

The "tree" looks very cool. The scape overall is nice and the cats (glass cats? ghost cats? ) look like the perfect fish for that tank. I look forward to seeing this as it progresses!

-Dave


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

i think the red plant on the left side of your tank is too eye catching, i'd suggest you to either take it out or place it somewhere else. i love the sand as the foreground. i would just rearrange the stem plants if i were you.


----------



## krisha (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice work - I'm not a fan of twisted bamboo though - yet it fit in very well.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice work and balance, Jean.

regards,
Ravi


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks every body i am keeping all the comment in mind. Dave they are glasscat fish one of my favorite fish.

Thanks again everybody.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

The aqua scape has a very promising layout, your off to an excellent start. I am not fond of the plant back round, I think it takes a way from the plants.


----------



## csaxe21 (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks fantastic! I love the mossy-tree look! Keep us updated once you get the foreground growing in.


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

Here is an update of my scape. A lot change since and it is winter here Quebec so that why the tree has no more leaves. The real reason why is that i order Vesicularia ferriei (Weeping Moss) which is going to replace the java moss that was on the tree. Please let me know what you guys do to make that moss thrive i want a make sure its going to work.

I change the background too made a big difference. I have some more extra plant coming to finish filling out so i will update soon with the new stuff.

Feel free to comment.


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

It looks nice and clean, that driftwood looks awesome.


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 14, 2008)

Sheesh thats a nice setup


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

Nice scape....very clean


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

It's been a while but here is an update a lot has change since.

Enjoy


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

Looks very good, how is it maintaining the hc as opposed to the grass, I've been thinking of switching.


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

I put glosso instead of hc because the hc was to slow growing for my taste and i like the bigger leaves of glosso.I prefer it to hairgrass a lot because the fish crap doesn't stick to it like hairgrass so the tank look better that way.


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

Here is a new update after a crazy summer.

Enjoy


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

Just beautifull love the tree it looks great


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks a lot wicca.

Comment are more then welcome.

Right now i am only dossing florish exel and iron no co2. I have been out for a while (june) And decide to see how efective it was and to my surprise work really well and it keep algea away. 

Feal free to comment.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I liked the L. glandulosa. I think the darker red fit better behind the tree. I would take the red all the way to the left corner. I would keep the toninas as a shorter bunch where you have your lobelia cardinalis or just shorter in a nice dense bunch where they are right now. Just some suggestions. It really is a nice scape. Love your tree.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

Ultimbow said:


>


i have to say i really enjoy your Altum angels. the apisto cockatoo is just stunning as well. this is my favorite pic because of the river rocks and the gloss together especially with that little pit near the from. really makes it look like a lil stream with a run off


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

nice tank- I can't find how big it is.
How old are the altums? They look fairly young.


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks vancat 

The tank is a 80Gal eheim wave

Tha altum where half that size when i got them so i tink there are between 1 et 2 year old but i am not sure since they are wild cauth.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

yes- I found that when they get a few years old the bodies get much bigger in relation to the fins.

Have you had good luck with them?


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

No death report since a have them. I am wondering why people have so much trouble with them or i am just super lucky.

When i got them i fed them with brineshrimp with fistamine in it 3 time a day and slowly got them to eat dry food witch is there main food now.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I also had good luck with them...not delicate in my estimation.
Although I will say they do not ship well.


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

Well for me it was not a problem because there was a dealer in between that had to deal with that but even then on the 60 that he receive only one died from jumping out of the aquarium. Andi still got them really cheap.


----------

